# Gleichstrom schalten



## oliverlorenz (25 Mai 2009)

Ich habe eine Gleichspannung (200V ca.40A) über ein Schütz geschaltet.
Schützspule 230VAC.
Alle 3 Schaltkontakte belegt also der Strom teilt sich auf die 3 Lastkontakte auf.
Schaltvermögen pro Kontakt 50A.
Wenn ich das Schütz Abschalte macht es komische Geräusche und nach einigen Schaltvorgängen fängt es an zu stinken.(Spule)
Kommt dies durch ein Magnetfeld das von der Gleichspannung erzeugt wird?
Was kann Ich dagegn tun?


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2009)

Ich kann mich entsinnen, daß wir solche Kontakt früher in Reihe geschalten haben, nicht parallel! Bei hohen Gleichströmen zieht beim Abreißen des Kontaktes ein Lichtbogen. Je schneller der Abstand groß genug ist, desto weniger lang hat man einen Lichtbogen. 3 Kontakte in Reihe bedeuten den 3-fachen Abstand am Ende und ein schnelleres Erreichen eines lichtbogenfreihen Zustands.

Außerdem sollte man nach Möglichkeit Schütze verwenden, die dafür ausgelegt sind und auch möglichst schnell abfallen!


----------



## oliverlorenz (25 Mai 2009)

Hey Ralle,
Danke für Deine schnelle Antwort !!
Ist es möglich Gleichstrom auch über Halbleiterrelais zu schalten ??


----------



## Sockenralf (25 Mai 2009)

Hallo,

vor Jahren haben wir mal eines eingesetzt, aber da ging´s nur um ca. 1A.

Ich meine aber im Kopf zu haben, daß ich im Siemens-Katalog schon spez. Gleichspannungsschütze gesehen habe.


MfG


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Mai 2009)

bei dem "komischen Geräusch" denke ich mal an ein Zischen. Das ist dann der Lichtbogen beim Abschalten. Das Stinken würde ich dann eher den Schaltstücken als der Schützspule zuordnen. Was hast Du denn da als Last dran hängen? Klingt mir nach was induktivem?


----------



## oliverlorenz (25 Mai 2009)

Es ist eine Ohmsche Last.
Es geht dabei um das Galvanisieren.


----------



## Perfektionist (25 Mai 2009)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schaltlichtbogen

leider konnte ich auf die Schnelle keine Angaben zur Brennspannung finden. Aber die Kontaktöffnung scheint wohl kein sofortiges Verlöschen des Lichtbogens zu gewährleisten. Also brennt der Lichtbogen in dem Schütz, bis er nach dem Aufsteigen abreisst.

Prinzipiell müsste es möglich sein, 200V / 40A / ohmsche Last mit Halbleitern zu schalten.


----------



## jabba (25 Mai 2009)

Bei S... steht:




> *Schütze 3TC44 bis 3TC56 zum Schalten von Gleichspannung*
> 
> DIN EN 60947-4-1 (VDE 0660 Teil 102)
> Die Schütze sind berührungssicher nach DIN EN 50274 /VDE 0660 Teil 514.
> ...


 



> 3TC4817-0BP0 *SCHUETZ BAUGROESSE 4*, 2POLIG, DC-3 UND 5, 75A HILFSSCHALTER 22 (2NO+2NC) WECHSELSTROMBETAETIGUNG AC 230V 50HZ, 277V 60HZ 587,00 ***


----------



## mariob (25 Mai 2009)

Hallo,
Lichtbogenlöschung an Schaltern ist ein Kapitel für sich, bei den Spannungen und Strömen mußt Du einen Gleichstromschütz verwenden. Eine Möglichkeit einen Lichtbogen zu löschen ist im übrigen die, die Lichtbogenspannung unter 30V zu senken. Macht also bei 400V 13,3 Kontakte, die in Reihe zu schalten sind. Wenn Du Dir Löschvorrichtungen von Leistungsschaltern anschaust, ist das konstruktiv so gelöst, das über den Kontakten mehrere Bleche isoliert voneinander angeordnet sind. Beim Abschalten sind das dann die "Kontakte" mit denen die Lichtbogenspannung abgesenkt wird. Halbleiter, sofern keine Thyristoren sind wahrscheinlich auch sehr geeignet, ich halte nur nicht viel davon. Sollte soetwas ausfallen kann die Spannung unter Umständen am Verbraucher weiter anstehen. Und die arme Suppe, die das dann anfasst....... In Kombination mit einem Schütz aber immer genial, eine saubere galvanische Trennung bei verschleißlosen Schalten. Kannst Du nicht vor der Gleichrichtung schalten? Wäre einfacher.

Gruß
Mario


----------



## knabi (25 Mai 2009)

mariob schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht vor der Gleichrichtung schalten? Wäre einfacher.


 
...und günstiger. Gleichstromschütze sind -mit Verlaub- schweineteuer . Alternative zu den recht klobigen und teuren 3TCs von SIEMENS wäre Schaltbau: www.schaltbau-gmbh.de

Die Baureihe 193 kann 50A bei 1000V DC (!), allerdings nur einpolig.
2 Stück von der Sorte sind aber immer noch kleiner als ein entsprechendes SIEMENS-Schütz (was vermutlich daran liegt, daß die 3TC-Reihe bei SIEMENS schon im ersten Katalog mit Vorwort des Firmengründers enthalten war ...)

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Ralle (25 Mai 2009)

knabi schrieb:


> (was vermutlich daran liegt, daß die 3TC-Reihe bei SIEMENS schon im ersten Katalog mit Vorwort des Firmengründers enthalten war ...)
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Holger



Schrei, der is Spitze! *ROFL*


----------



## RobiHerb (25 Mai 2009)

*Gleichspannung und Lichtbogen*

Das ganze ist auf die Dauer nicht richtig in den Griff zu bekommen.

Das ist auch der Grund, wieso im Automobil gerade noch 24 Volt sich durchgesetzt haben. Man möchte von den hohen Strömen weg, schafft aber nicht den Lichtbogen zu löschen.

Seit Jahren forscht und probiert man z.B. bei Bosch, ob man den Durchbruch auf eine Bordspannung von 48 Volt schafft. 

Das würde viele Probleme lösen aber eben nur, wenn es auch in der Serie und betriebssicher über die Jahre funktioniert.


----------



## oliverlorenz (26 Mai 2009)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten.
Laut Aussage von Siemens sind Halbleiterschüzte nicht geeignet, da der Tyristor den Null-Durchgang brauch zum abschalten.
Aber das in Reihe schalten der Kontakte eines Schützes ist eine Lösung.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Mai 2009)

Da bist aber von Siemens schlecht beraten worden. Da gibt es Löschschaltungen, wo parallel zum durchgezündeten Thyristor ein Kondensator geschaltet wird, der dann für den Nulldurchgang im Hauptstromkreis sorgt.

Weiterhin sind MOS-FET mit diesen Leistungsdaten verfügbar.

Vermutlich stellt aber die Serienschaltung der Kontakte die Lösung dar (wie bereits Ralle in der allerersten Antwort schrieb).


----------

